# Leaf Spring Clunk



## krizia829 (Mar 18, 2020)

I posted a while back regarding a clunk noise my Silverado 1500 makes when slowly going over bumps or sometimes when turning.. Turns out that the noise is coming from the rear leaf springs. I know nothing about cars/trucks. This is apparently a common issue.. Any idea on how to fix this? I can't seem to find a solution and with a toddler and baby almost due, I can't go a few days without it! Local dealer doesn't have any rentals.. It drives me crazy! Any info is appreciated!


----------



## GoldDot40 (Mar 18, 2020)

I think what you're hearing is the axle rotating...which yes, the springs do twist a little, but the "clunk" you're hearing may actually be the yoke at the transmission (or transfer case if 4x4) tail shaft binding when it moves in/out as the pinion angle changes when starting from a stop or going over bumps. It's a pretty simple fix if that's what it is.

Unbolt the driveshaft at the rear differential, lower it down and slide it straight back to pull it out of the tail shaft housing. You shouldn't lose any fluid. Take some grease and smear it inside the splines of the yoke. Reinstall in reverse steps as you removed it. Take it for a spin and listen for the clunk. I'd nearly bet you won't hear it again.


----------



## Lilly001 (Mar 18, 2020)

Mine does it all of the time. I just turn up the radio.


----------



## JustUs4All (Mar 18, 2020)

I had a locked rear end in a Jeep once.  When that thing popped it sounded like the whole driveshaft fell out.


----------



## transfixer (Mar 18, 2020)

If the truck has a two piece drive shaft or is 4wd then what GoldDot suggested may be the solution,  if its two wheel drive with a one piece driveshaft its going to be something else,  normally the leaf springs make a squeaking noise instead of a clunk,    what year is the truck ?


----------



## Taco4x4 (Mar 18, 2020)

A bad U-joint can give a clunk sound like that. Put the truck in a flat spot with the E-brake on then put it in neutral. Get under the truck and try to turn the drive shaft back and forth. If the u-joint is bad you will hear that clunk while your moving it.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 18, 2020)

I would never crawl under a running truck like that. U joints are simple to check. Hold the brake and shift from forward to reverse. You will hear a clunk or slap. If the joints bad enough, you can crawl under the truck ( not running) and find the slop by twisting the driveshaft back and forward. It doesn't sound like a u joint to me, it sounds like it's binding .


----------



## Taco4x4 (Mar 18, 2020)

I hear ya. I never said while it was running. Good luck OP.


----------



## Hillbilly stalker (Mar 18, 2020)

Taco4x4 said:


> I hear ya. I never said while it was running. Good luck OP.


Sorry bout that, my bad . Stayed out hunting foo late last night.


----------



## Red dirt clod (Mar 18, 2020)

Had a 2500HD that did that, the official fix from Chevy was to replace the yoke driveshaft with a nickel coated one on the splines. I did what GoldDot said and pulled the driveshaft lubed good with a quality grease and problem solved. The original sound was like having a bowling ball in the bed and when accelerating it would hit the tailgate.


----------



## krizia829 (Mar 19, 2020)

transfixer said:


> If the truck has a two piece drive shaft or is 4wd then what GoldDot suggested may be the solution,  if its two wheel drive with a one piece driveshaft its going to be something else,  normally the leaf springs make a squeaking noise instead of a clunk,    what year is the truck ?


its 2 wheel drive and a 2018. Only has 23000 miles


----------



## krizia829 (Mar 19, 2020)

GoldDot40 said:


> I think what you're hearing is the axle rotating...which yes, the springs do twist a little, but the "clunk" you're hearing may actually be the yoke at the transmission (or transfer case if 4x4) tail shaft binding when it moves in/out as the pinion angle changes when starting from a stop or going over bumps. It's a pretty simple fix if that's what it is.
> 
> Unbolt the driveshaft at the rear differential, lower it down and slide it straight back to pull it out of the tail shaft housing. You shouldn't lose any fluid. Take some grease and smear it inside the splines of the yoke. Reinstall in reverse steps as you removed it. Take it for a spin and listen for the clunk. I'd nearly bet you won't hear it again.


Oh lord that sounds complicated but it sounds like you know exactly what the problem is! I will give this some consideration and see if someone can take a look at it for me with this explanation. Thank you!!


----------



## Red dirt clod (Mar 19, 2020)

Really it’s just pulling the driveshaft out and lubing the splines of the yoke. Most shops would do it for around $100.


----------



## transfixer (Mar 19, 2020)

krizia829 said:


> Oh lord that sounds complicated but it sounds like you know exactly what the problem is! I will give this some consideration and see if someone can take a look at it for me with this explanation. Thank you!!



    I found a tsb describing that clunk noise, it mentions the bolts that attach the leaf springs to the frame,  the tsb wouldn't exist if they hadn't already found out this was a problem,  its not the whole bulletin, but it has the tsb number up top,  that is all the dealer needs to find it,   either print it off or take a picture of it with your phone and give it to the service writer when you go back to the dealer,   otherwise they may say they know nothing about it,  most service writers are clueless.


----------



## transfixer (Mar 19, 2020)

krizia829 said:


> Oh lord that sounds complicated but it sounds like you know exactly what the problem is! I will give this some consideration and see if someone can take a look at it for me with this explanation. Thank you!!



  That bulletin says it covers  up to 2018 on the 2500/3500 series trucks,  if yours is a 1500 they may say it doesn't cover it,  but there may be a later updated bulletin that I didn't find also,   At any rate, if they try to say yours isn't covered ask them to check that area anyway,  you're still under factory warranty so they need to find the source of the noise.


----------



## krizia829 (Mar 23, 2020)

transfixer said:


> That bulletin says it covers  up to 2018 on the 2500/3500 series trucks,  if yours is a 1500 they may say it doesn't cover it,  but there may be a later updated bulletin that I didn't find also,   At any rate, if they try to say yours isn't covered ask them to check that area anyway,  you're still under factory warranty so they need to find the source of the noise.


Wow! Thank you for taking the time to find this information for me! I will print this out and take a look at it! I want to take advantage of the warranty before it's too late!


----------



## beretta (Mar 23, 2020)

Here is a link to the Service bulletin

https://static.nhtsa.gov/odi/tsbs/2019/MC-10165090-9999.pdf


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 23, 2020)

Without reading everything, did anybody mention the spring bolt ? They will break, and the spring will get up top of it and pop back on. Sounds like you slapped it with a hammer sometimes. Old school stuff anyways.


----------

